# ماده القياسات



## tarek yakop (3 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد ان هذه اول هديه اعطيها لهذا المنتدى الرائع وهى شرح لمادة القياسات مبسط وبالصور التوضيحيه والفضل فى ذلك بعد ربنا للدكتور سامح دكتور القياسات هندسة المطريه بارك الله فيه و
زاده علما واتمنى ان يحوذ رضاكم وشكرا
http://rs281.rapidshare.com/files/101984872/Lectures_1-10.rar


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

شكر وتقدير وامتنان لشخصكم على المباردة الطيبة .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## tarek yakop (8 أبريل 2008)

انا عندى افلام اكثر من رائعه تجسد جمال اللقاء بين التحكم والميكانيكا بين شركتى سيمنز و انتررول ولكن بعد الرد الغريب على هديتى الاولى افضل الاحتفاظ بالباقى لنفسى؟؟
37مشاركه ولا يوجد رد الا من السيد المحترم المشرف اسف لازعاجكم!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل tarek yakop .

تحية طيبة .

نحن نعمل لوجه الله وحسنة طيبة ولنزرع بذرة يجني ثمارها جيل المستقبل .

وان شاء الله تكون صدقة جارية تضاف الى ميزان حسناتنا والله من وراء القصد .

فعزيزي طارق لا تهتم من لم يرد ويمر فقط واجرك ثابت عند الله سبحانه ان شاء الله .

ومن الله التوفيق .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري وامتناني الكبير .

البغدادي


----------



## emad986 (9 أبريل 2008)

ممكن يا اخوان اذا متوفر 
Solution Manual theory and design of mechanical measurements 3rd edition 
بســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرعه 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الخدار خداري (9 أبريل 2008)

*الجميل لايضيع*

الاخ الفاضل tarek yakop

ازرع جميلا" ولو في غير موضعة 
 فلا يضيع جمبلا" اينما زرع


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## نبيه الدياب (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ابن العم


----------



## tariqsamer (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على جهدك اخي الفاضل بس انا حابب اقولك انو زكاة العلم نشرها


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
بما انكم مهندسي ميكانيكا ( كيف يمكن حساب قدرة المحرك ؟ ) وما هو تعريف القدرة وما الفرق بينها وبين قوة المحرك ؟
ارجوا منكم شرحا مفصلا واسف على تحويل الموضوع .


----------



## tarek yakop (19 أبريل 2008)

ارجو المعذره يا اخوانى ولكنى شعرت ان الموضوع ليس جديرا بالمنتدى لقلة التعليقات وكذلك يجب على معرفة رايكم للمستقبل ان شاء الله كى استطيع المشاركه بمواضيع افضل وكى نستطيع فتح نافذه للحواروليس انتظار لرد الجميل لاننى لست انا من قدمه كما ذكرت سالفا.وشكراا لكم جميعا
والاخ الذى تكلم عن الفرق بين القوة والقدره اولا القوه force
ولكن القدره power
والقدرة=القوةx السرعة
لذلك بالنسبه للمحرك تورك x السرعة الزاويه وستجد ان بحثت فى المنتدى الكثير والكثير


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا 
وشكرا على الرد السريع
هل لك ان تدلني على عنوان في المنتدى يناقش قدرة المحركات وشكرا


----------



## kmbs (20 أبريل 2008)

_مشكور وعلى فكرة انا معاك في الكلية ومن نفس الدفعة_


----------



## tarek yakop (20 أبريل 2008)

انت حد اعرفه طب ممكن الاسم؟؟؟
لو سمحت يا kmbs


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (22 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*

شكرا على المبادرة الطيبة 
وفقك الله 
والله يوفقك على نشر الخير


----------



## سما أحمد (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 أبريل 2008)

ما رايك "هل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان"


----------



## سامح حسون (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم مشاركه اكتر من رائعه ونامل المزيد


----------



## نايف علي (30 مايو 2008)

مافيه رابط على غير موقع الرابيد (شر) ؟

جرب على هذا 

www.mihd.net


----------



## أنشائي (16 يونيو 2008)

الأخ / Tarek Yakop 
جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع والحقيقة أنه جيد . وشكراً


----------



## ghada_nora (16 نوفمبر 2008)

لا تغضب يا أخى و فعلا شكرا علي موضوعك و ياريت تستمر و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## السيد نور الدين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي طارق : جهد عظيم تشكر عليه والاجر والثواب عند الله واشكرك بالنيابه عن كل ماراي ذلك


----------



## ابو الاس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

حقا زكاة العلم نشره

تحياتي وشكري العميق


----------



## maxi---2 (27 مايو 2009)

*صديق*

جزاك الله الف خير:56:


----------



## المهندس يحيى (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmedelwardany (8 مايو 2010)

thankesssssss


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## م- أبو سعود (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن ةيااخواني تساعدوني 
solution theory and design for mechanical measurements
المؤلف RICHARD S. FIGLIOLA


----------



## a7madsoft (30 أبريل 2011)

اخي طارق الف شكر على طرح الكتاب ولكن لدي سؤالين في ماده القياسات ارجوا مسساعدتي ولك خالص الشكر والعرفان

 1- A thermocouple, which responds as first order instrument . has a time Constant of 20 ms, Determine its 90% rise time.

2-A liquid in glass thermometer is initially at 20oC, then suddenly subjected to a surrounding temperature of 200oC. the thermometer indicates a temperature of 100oC after a time interval of 5 sec. 
Calculate the thermometer time constant and the time interval for the thermometer to read 99% of the surrounding temperature


----------



## ر.م علي (2 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## م.احمد فولي (3 مايو 2011)

الكتاب تم مسحة من فضلك لو يتم رفعة تاني أو تبعتهولي علي ايميلي الخاص 
[email protected]
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## me_em710 (14 فبراير 2013)

أخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل هل يمكن تجديده أو رابط أخر... وهل يمكن تحدييد اسم المرجع اللي بتدرس منه المادة...وشكرا
يمكن ارسال اي محتوي للمادة علي


----------



## ahmed_ahmed2 (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

